# January 13' Official MOTM Vote Thread



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted! This one was a very tough decision. Get your votes in guys!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Voted :goodjob:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

12 votes so far guys. keep'em coming!:goodjob:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Only 14 votes out of a ton of members. If one of these guys has helped you, give them a vote! I know obermd and hoon have helped on a lot of issues and Jerry always has useful info.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

There all good.wish i could vote for all of them!!!

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lets show the MOTM the same love that COTM is getting guys.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Voted


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Voted. Good luck gents!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not to mess up the thread but it's relevant . Can I vote on the autoguide app? Mobile? Thanks and sorry!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think the AutoGuide mobile app supports voting in polls.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

no you have to do it on a pc or mac


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> no you have to do it on a pc or mac


Or open the site in a full mobile browser. I believe it works there too.


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

I voted. May the best man win!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump only a couple more days left


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Bump only a couple more days left
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Heh, I think it's over already


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not necessarily, XR got half his votes for MOTM in the last couple of days.

Come on folks - lets get more votes in. Only 17 votes so far.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Heh, I think it's over already


 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

Voted and I've read lots of stuff on here from all these guys thanks for all the help and for the future I'm sure ill ha w more questions


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

voted~


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

voted.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

We've got almost 4 times as many votes from 12hrs ago 

Awesome job guys.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow I didn't even know I was up for this, I'm honored you even considered me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh wow I didn't even know I was up for this, I'm honored you even considered me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yep! 
Ryan (OnlyTaurus) nominated you.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh wow I didn't even know I was up for this, I'm honored you even considered me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


You've been more help than any other vendor on here I hope you win.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish voting was supported on mobile


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My vote is in!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

It's looking to be a 3 way battle for 1st!!!



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> You've been more help than any other vendor on here I hope you win.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Weather I win or not, hearing stuff like this is what means the most to me. I really do try to help you guys out whenever I can. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good Job Guys 
58 Votes in 24hours
73 Total
:goodjob:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

obermd said:


> Bump.


Need to get this guy more votes! Hoon too.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

last minute vote xD


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the last day to Vote. 

The polls will close at midnight Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I demand a recount...in florida!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I demand a recount...in florida!


I'd like the results before I die. 

Seriously though, I think this has probably been the hardest group of nominees so far.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

20 min left for last min votes


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What a battle it was this month! And many votes this month as well..

Good job everyone!


----------

